# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Dronabinol

## Briele

Guten Tag,

hat jemand Erfahrung mit Dronabinol? Die letzten Eintragungen zu diesem Thema im Forum sind von 2008. Inzwischen wird es (angeblich) verschrieben. 
Es soll ein gutes Schmerzmittel sein, den Appetit steigern, nicht benommen machen, zum Unterschied zu Morphium keine Übelkeit erzeugen.
Der Schmerzarzt meines Mannes hält nicht viel davon, will es auch nicht verschreiben.
Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand von eigenen Erfahrungen berichten.

liebe Grüße von Briele

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Briele,

lies bitte mal *hier.*

----------


## Briele

Hallo Harald,

herzlichen Dank für den  Link. Es ist so, daß ich mittlerweile recht viel über Cannabis gelesen habe, worauf ich nun hoffe sind Erfahrungsberichte von Männern in diesem Forum.

mit freundlichen Grüßen
Briele

----------


## Briele

guten Abend,

seht es mir bitte nach wenn ich den thread hochschubse. Kann es wirklich sein, daß hier niemand Erfahrungen mit Dronabinol hat?
liebe Grüße Briele

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Briele,

die letzten Forum-Informationen über Dronabimol liegen Jahre zuück und finden sich hier, beim KISP im Abschnitt Extrakt aus dem Forum unter "Medikamente". Auch wenn sie älteren Datums sind, sie vermitteln interessante Angaben und einen weiterführenden Link.

Auch Google weiss zu Dronabinol Einiges zu berichten. Persönliche Erfahrungen mit diesem Medikament habe ich selber aber nicht.

Gruss und alles Gute

Jürg

----------


## Briele

Hallo Jürg,

hab Dank für Deine Antwort. Die Beiträge in diesem Forum über Dronabinol kenne ich und habe mich eben auch schon auf anderen Seiten im Internet belesen. Es wird wohl so sein, daß es von den Betroffenen hier keine Erfahrungen gibt und ich gebe jetzt auch Ruh.

Alles Gute und liebe Grüße
Briele

----------


## dillinger

Wer kann mir sagen, wo ich Cannabisöl (für äußerliche Anwendung) bekomme?  

gruss, dillinger
p.s. sage mir aber BITTE keiner, daß ich dafür nach Amsterdam fahren müßte :Blinzeln: )

----------


## Hvielemi

> Wer kann mir sagen, wo ich Cannabisöl (für äußerliche Anwendung) bekomme?  
> 
> p.s. sage mir aber BITTE keiner, daß ich dafür nach Amsterdam fahren müßte)


Solange die Repression gegen Leute wie den Walliser Hanfbauern Bernard Rappaz weitergeht, 
wird es keine qualitativ hochstehenden Hanfprodukte aus kontrollierter Produktion geben.


http://www.tagesanzeiger.ch/schweiz/...-rappaz/s.html

Meine in Cannabis versierte Gewährsfrau sagt, dass seit geraumer Zeit auf dem freien
Gassenmarkt keine ordentlichen Cannabis-Produkte zu haben sind. Das derzeit erhältliche 
Zeug stammt aus Kellerfarmen und ist daher hochgradig vergiftet mit Bioziden aller Art.
Ärzte haben jederzeit die Möglichkeit Dronabinol und ähnliches zu verschreiben.
Nur werden sie das nicht tun, weil sie die volle Haftung für jegliche Folgen der Anwendung
per Unterschrift übernehmen müssen. Ich hab die Formulare hier, aber ich lege sie meinen
Ärzten nicht mal vor. Die Zumutung wäre zu gross.


Doch Ja, Amsterdam ist wohl immer noch DIE Adresse, um Cannabis-Zeugs zu bekommen.
Die bekommen das aus dem Hindukusch. Und dort hat man kein Geld für Biozide.

Hvielemi

----------


## Briele

Hallo Hvielemi,

der Gedanke daß es für die Ärzte "eine Zumutung" wäre, der ist mir ehrlich gesagt gar nicht gekommen.
In Österreich wird es verschrieben.

Liebe Grüße Briele

----------


## Hvielemi

> In Österreich wird es verschrieben.


Oh, das ist ja eine gute Nachricht.
Dann werd ich mal über den Rhein fahren und mir dort einen Arzt suchen.
Sind ja nur 15 km.

Hvielemi

----------


## Briele

Hallo Hvielemi,

ein Ausflug nach Österreich lohnt nicht immer, kann aber schon auch nett sein.
Ergänzend zu meiner Bemerkung, daß in Österreich Dronabinol verschrieben wird, möchte ich vor Deiner Reise aber schnell die Information hinterher schicken, daß dies (soweit ich darüber gehört habe) vom Krankenhaus aus geschah, in dem die Patienten länger bekannt waren, Behandlungen hatten - auch die Schmerztherapie betreffend.

Grüße Briele

----------


## GünterD

Hallo Hvielemi, kannst Du mir über Dronabinol berichten. Mein Onkologe hat mir es am 30.04.13 nicht verordnet.
Gruß Günter

----------


## Hvielemi

> Hallo Hvielemi, kannst Du mir über Dronabinol berichten. Mein Onkologe hat mir es am 30.04.13 nicht verordnet.
> Gruß Günter


Nein, lieber Günter,
ich kann nicht über Dronabinol berichten, und auch die geplanten Versuche mit
biozidfreiem Cannabis hab ich bisher nicht unternommen, weil ich kein zuverlässig
sauberes Kraut bekommen habe. Meine Blasenkrampf-Problematik hab ich nun aber
auch ohne Cannabis in der Griff bekommen, sodass von meiner Seite zunächst mal
Nichts mehr kommen wird.

Tut mir leid.
Hvielemi

----------


## Jacekw

Hallo,

einiges über Cannabis bei Prostatakrebs ist hier zu finden:  Cannabis Extrakt 

Eine Medizinische Seite von Internationaler Arbeitsgemeinschaft für Cannabinoidmedikamente: www.cannabis-med.org

----------


## die2Gs

Hallo,

mein Vater (in Ö.) bekommt D. als Appetitanreger und es funktioniert wunderbar, muss aber vom Krankenhaus/Chefarzt verordnet werden und kann dann vom Hausarzt weiter rezeptiert werden.

VG

----------


## MalteR

Ich möchte den Thread zu Dronabinol (Cannabis) gern wiederbeleben. Wobei mich insbesondere die Erfahrungen der anderen mit diesem Medikament interessieren.

In einem Fernsehbericht (ca. 14 Tage her) wurde darüber berichtet, dass es in Deutschland ca. 600 Patienten gibt, denen man Dronabinol verordnet hat.
In Israel sind es 30.000 Patienten.
Weil ich die Vorzüge dieses Medikamentes gesehen habe, wollte ich es unbedingt verschrieben haben.
Da es z.Z. noch nicht als verschreibungspflichtiges Medikament zugelassen ist, ist es den Krankenkassen überlassen, auf Antrag die Kostenübernahme zu bewillen.
Mein Urologe hat eine Vorlage für meine Krankenkasse geschrieben und diese hat die Kostenübernahme bewilligt (ca.  500,00  mtl.).

Seit 14 Tagen nehme ich Dronabinol, 2,5% ölige Lösung. Es hat ca. eine Woche gedauert, bis ich nachmittags nicht mehr müde wurde. 
Eingeschlichen habe ich Dronabinol mit morgens 2 Tropfen (10:00) und abends 3 Tropfen  (22:00).

Nun nehme ich tgl. morgens 3 Tropfen und abends 4 Tropfen.

Hintergrund dieser Maßnahme war, dass ich von 3 x tgl. Morhin (wg. der Verstopfungen) wegkommen wollte. Das ist mir gelungen, da ich nur noch eine Tablette Morphin 
morgens (09:00) nehme. Ich hoffe, dass ich möglichst bald auch auf die letzte Tablette Morphin verzichten kann.

Was ich herausfinden möchte ist, welche Tagesdosis für mich  -für andere - optimal ist.
Leider gibt es keine Anleitung für die Dosierung aber vielleicht haben andere ja schon mehr Erfahrung.

MalteR

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Malte,

nur zur Info:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...ght=Dronabinol

http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa..._cannabis.html

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?641-Bundesverwaltungsgericht-%F6ffnet-Weg-f%FCr-die-medizinische-Verwendung-von-Cannabis&highlight=Dronabinol

P.S.: Nachfolgend die Dosierung*:* *http://www.thc-pharm.de/aerzte/thera...nabinoiden.pdf*

*"Lebe heute, vergiss die Sorgen der Vergangenheit)*
(Epikur)

Gruß Harald

----------


## MalteR

Lieber Harald,

die alten Threads habe ich auch durchgelesen. Es ist so, dass diese Thema wohl eine längere Ruhepause genommen hat.
Die verlinkte Gebrauchsanweisung ist mir sehr hilfreich. 
Aber es wäre schön, wenn Betroffene sich mit Ihren Erfahrungen zu Wort melden würden.
Ich denke, dass bei uns Betroffene ein ziemlicher Bedarf vorhanden ist. Wir müssen
die Ärzte wohl wieder ein wenig schubsen. Alle Schmerzmittel der Opiatenklasse verursachen 
Verstopfungen. Von Dronabinol ist mir das nicht so bekannt.
Harald, nocheinmal Dankeschön dafür, dass Du Deinen großen Fundus angezapft hast.

Herzliche Grüße

Malte

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Malte, Harald & Interessierte

gut, dass du dieses Thema aufgegriffen hast.
Wir müssen die % Anteile optimieren um einen positiven Effekt zur Tumorlastsenkung zu bewirken.
In my prostate.eu habe ich einiges zur Einführung eingestellt.
Wir sollten uns auch einiges an Grundlagenwissen aneignen was THC und CBD Anteile und wo und wie diese Wirkstoffe angreifen.

http://www.royalqueenseeds.de/blog--n52

Herzliche Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## MalteR

Hallo Hans,

habe neben Deinem Link noch tüchtig weitergelesen. Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist das bessere Cannabisprodukt das *Cannabidiol*,
denn das mach einen nicht high. Ich merke bei beiden Dosen Dronabidol nach ca. einer Stunde einen "Kick" im Kopf, der ca. so 20 Minuten anhält.

Es gibt aber eine tolle Nebenwirkung zu vermelden: mein HB ist von 10 auf 12,1 gesprungen. Seit Jahren (nach meinen Behandlungen mit 153Sm im Jahr 2010) 
quäle ich mich mit HB-Werten zwischen 7 und 10, je nachdem, wann ich Blutkonserven erhalten habe.

Außerden sind auch die Erythrozyten von 3,03 auf 3,87 gesprungen, sensationell!!!

Nun werde ich versuchen an das Cannabidiol zu kommen.


Herzliche Grüße

Malte

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Malte,

das:

http://www.sigmaaldrich.com/catalog/...FfEV0wodZ9kG-w

http://de.medijuana.eu/cbd-cannabidiol/

http://www.dutch-headshop.com/de/med...nfo-a-154.html

habe ich noch gefunden.

*"Jedes Leben hat sein Maß an Leid. Manchmal bewirkt eben dieses unser Erwachen"
(Buddha)*

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Harald,

gute Recherche.




> *Wissenswertes über die Verwendung von CBD-reichem Cannabis Sativa:*
> *Unsere CBD Öle und Liquids sind die natürlichsten, auf dem Markt erhältlichen CBD Produkte.*


Jetzt gilt es noch die höchsten, natürlichen CBD und THC Anteilen zu eruieren. Weitere spannende Frage, in welchem Verhältnis *beim PCa ein hoher Nutzen zu erzielen ist.

*Du siehst " Dronabinol " ist eigentlich ein schöne Droge zum berauschen, schmerzlindernd aber in der Tumortherapie recht bescheiden.

Die CB1 und CB2 Rezeptoren und die Auswirkung auf die DNA sind das maßgebliche und entscheidende. Und da kommt nur das Cannabidiol in Betracht.
Ich finde es spannend, sich dem Thema anzunähern um ein optimales Ergebnis für Betroffene zu erhalten.

Ohne wissenschaftliches Hintergrundwissen wäre das nicht gelungen. 

Herzlichen Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## MalteR

Hallo Harald,

ein Hoch auf Deinen Fundus. Ich werde mal probieren, ob ich das CBD in Holland per Internet kaufen kann.

Herzliche Grüße

Malte

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ich werde mal probieren, ob ich das CBD in Holland per Internet kaufen kann.


Tu das nicht, lieber Malte

Du bekommst jetzt THC gegen Schmerzen.
CBD ist ein Wirkstoff, der Muskeln entspannt und dergleichen, in unserem 
Fach also bei Miktionsproblemen eingesetzt wird.
 Deine Problematik wird es nicht beeinflussen.

In der Cannabispflanze gibt es viele verschiedene Stoffe.
THC und CBD haben sich bisher als medizinisch verwertbar erwiesen.
THC ist wegen seiner harmlosen Eigenschaft, eine temporäre
Verblödung hervorzurufen, der Grund warum Cannabis auf dem
Index steht.
Warum dann ein Medikament wie CBD ebenfalls gehandhabt wird,
wie die übelsten Rauschgifte, ist schleierhaft.
Aber eben, Hat man Kopfweh, mimmt man dagegen keine Verstopfungs-
tropfen. Du wirst also bei dem ach so böhsen THC bleiben müssen.
Immerhin bekommst Du das.

Carpe Diem!
Konrad



@Alle, die gerne Cannabis als Medikament möchten:
Wer sicher sein will, Dreck zu bekommen, kaufe im Internet.
Einige Apotheken liefern THC und CBD, sonst ist der
zuverlässigste Lieferant der Strauch auf dem Eigenen Balkom.
Der liefert dann die Originalmischung, in der (auch) THC und CBD
enthalten sind. Dosis? Ausprobieten.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Malte,

hab mal nochn büschen recherchiert:

http://www.cibdol.com/de/blog/190-wa...en-cbd-und-thc

https://hanfverband.de/inhalte/warum...rohstoffs-hanf

http://www.cannabis.info/de/abc/1000...dinge-uber-cbd

http://www.cannabis.info/de/abc/1000...rgestellt-wird

Man kann nie genug wissen.

*"Güte ist durch die Erkenntnis von den Schlacken der Leidenschaft geläuterte Liebe"*
(Buddha)

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## MalteR

Lieber Harald,

danke für die neuen Links. Aber ich denke nun habe ich genug Informationen. Allerdings werde ich versuchen mit dem israelischen Arzt, der in der Fernsehsendung dabei war, 
in Kontakt zu treten.

@ Hvielemi

Ich sehe das etwas anders. Ich möchte einen klaren Kopf behalten und das  geht nunmal besser mit  CBD. Wenn Du die verschienen Links in Hutschis letztem Beitrag liest, 
werden Dir sicher die Fakten zu CBD und Schmerzen auffallen.

Euch alles Gute!

Malte

----------


## Dieterkarl

Hallo zusammen!

lese hier mit sehr großem Interesse, und will mich dann mal was den THC-Konsum angeht als Fachmann outen. In jungen Jahren, während meiner Sturm- und Drangzeit habe ich das regelmäßig geraucht und bin damit gut klar gekommen. Auch in den späteren Jahren habe ich mir nach stressigen Tagen mit oft 12 Stunden Arbeit und einer Menge Verantwortung auf meinen Schultern gerne abends in aller Ruhe einen durchgezogen. Danach könnte ich abschalten, entspannen, bestens schlafen und mich morgens wieder frisch und ausgeruht in meinen Büroalltag stürzen. Über die Jahre wurde da immer weniger, da auch die Beschaffung nicht mehr so einfach war.
Dann, nach meiner Diagnose letztes Jahr war ich ja auch wegen depressiver Symptomatik von meinem Doc auf Citralopan eingestellt  die Dosis wurde dann sogar von 20 auf 40ng erhöht.
Da habe ich dann morgens beim Frühstück gesessen und war schon high wie ein Weltmeister! Ich bekam überhaupt nichts mehr hin und habe mich gut gelaunt aber antriebslos auch den Tag gemogelt. Zum Teil lag das ja auch an dem hier allseits bekannten Testosteronentzug. Auf jeden Fall war mein Kampfgeist und meine Disziplin, die mich über Jahre recht erfolgreich durchs Leben gebracht hat, hinüber. So habe ich mich dann aus dem Citralophan ausgeschlichen und bin das Kiffen wieder angefangen, um so gesteuert genau dann, wenn es angebracht oder auch notwendig ist, die gewünschte Wirkung der Entspannung und Gelassenheit zu erreichen.

Jetzt plane ich auf meinem großen Südbalkon mein Gras selber anzupflanzen, natürlich auch, um einen möglichst optimalen Wirkstoff gegen den PCA zu haben!




> Lieber Harald,
> 
> danke für die neuen Links. Aber ich denke nun habe ich genug Informationen. Allerdings werde ich versuchen mit dem israelischen Arzt, der in der Fernsehsendung dabei war, 
> in Kontakt zu treten.


Natürlich habe ich diese Sendung auch mit großem Interesse verfolgt und auch Überlegungen angestellt, wie ich wohl genau an die Züchtung gelange, die im Reagenzglas die PCA-Zellen komplett in die Apoptose führte. Der Bericht zeigte ja deutlich auf, wie wichtig es ist, die genau abgestimmte Sorte einzusetzen! Also Malte, solltest du das tatsächlich herausfinden, lass es mich bitte unbedingt wissen.

Weitere Überlegungen gehen in die Richtung, mir in einem der Shops, eine Samensorte zu bestellen, die einen Anteil von 1:1 CBD/THC erhält. In allen Publikationen, die ich bisher dazu gelesen habe, ist dieses wohl gerade, wenn es um die Tumorbekämpfung geht, der Status quo.

Doch zunächst werde ich mal meine Therapie innerhalb der Studie mit Zytiga+Xofigo/Placebo weiter fortsetzen. Diese schlägt, so wie ich das im Augenblick erlebe, recht gut an. Mir geht es wieder richtig gut, habe sogar gestern wieder mein Lauftraining aufgenommen! Bis das Gras im Oktober geerntet ist und verarbeitet werden kann ist es ja auch noch eine Zeit hin.

Viel Grüße an alle Interessierten hier!

Dieter

P.S. Ich weiß, das ich mich mit diesem Unterfangen im Rahmen der Illegalität bewege. Ist mir aber angesichts meiner Situation piep egal. Ich bin ein großer Junge und weiß nur zu gut, was ich tue. Gehe damit auch in meinem Umfeld offen und hin und wieder auch offensiv mit um, ohne das Image eines abgehalfterten Kiffers zu haben!

----------


## MalteR

Hallo Dieter,

Deine Ausführungen sind für mich schon interessant. Insbesondere die Aussage, dass THC und CBD tunlichst im gleichen Verhältnis sein sollten,
welches ich auch gelesen habe.
Das Dronabinol ist leider nur ein künstliches Produkt und nicht aus der Hanfpflanze selber gewonnen.

Nun muss ich mich leider wieder eine Woche nach Bad Berka verabschieden und dort schaue ich nicht in den Computer.

Alles Gute!

Malte


P.S. Dieter, ich glaube ich muss bei Dir in Lehre gehen und für Deine Studie wünsche ich Dir einen möglichst langen Erfolg.

----------


## Hvielemi

Alles Gute in Bad Berka, lieber Malte!

Konrad

----------


## Dieterkarl

Hallo Malte!

viele Dinge muss ich auch noch explizit recherchieren, werde das aber intensiv machen und mich per Mail oder Telefon bei den versch. Anbietern näher informieren. Da sollte man mit Sinn und Verstand dran gehen, denn ich habe keine Lust und auch keine Zeit nur völlig stoned in der Ecke zu hängen. Werde hier meine Erkenntnisse und Fortschritte gern posten.

Wie du denke ich, dass das Dornabidol bestimmt gut ist, aber noch lange nicht alle für uns positiven Eigenschaften von Canabis enthält. Auch das CBD-Öl, was man ja recht einfach online bestellen kann, hat ein recht geringes Wirkungsspektrum.

Habe eben gelesen, dass wir als Schwerkranke bei Canabiskonsum nicht gleich in Ketten gelegt werden. Da gab es jetzt ein recht prominentes Urteil:

http://www.arbeitsgemeinschaft-canna...n.de/?p=103203

Dir, lieber Malte alles Gute und viel Erfolg in Bad Berka bei deiner, wie ich mal denke LU 177 Therapie. Ich hole mir jetzt am Montag auch meine 2. Xofigo-Injektion ab. Die erste habe ich prima vertragen. Dann habe ich eben Termine für Szintigraphie und Abdomen-CT am 12. April erhalten. Bin mal gespannt, ob mein gutes Gefühl sich dieses mal bestätigt!

Viele Grüße und alles Gute!

Dieter

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Dieter,

zuerst einmal habe ich sehr, sehr verspätet deine private email entdeckt. Sorry, dass ich so in der Bantwortung geschlampt habe.
Nun lese ich - mit einem Schmunzeln - deine Eskapaden mit Canabis.

Du hast dich schon gut eingelesen in die Problematik und hast auch schon ein Vorschlag der Anteile von THC=Tetrahydrocannabinol und CBD gemacht.
Dieses ist jedoch abhängig davon wie hochwertig die Basispflanze ist. 1:1 könnte evtl. noch sich verändern, wenn wir unsere Grunderkrankung mit wichten.

Wir wollen ja ein Öl mit hohen antiprolerativen Eigenschaften haben für die Anwendung. ( Kein Pflanzanbau )
Offenbar bietet die Canabis Indica Sorte wohl die höchsten Anteile von THC und CBD. Diese wird angebaut nach ökölogischen Gesichtspunkten im Burgenland, um Frankfurt, in Holland. Nun ja, bei letzterem würde ich auch an die Böden denken.

Innerhalb der Canabis Indica Sorte scheint Sativa der Favorit zu sein mit den höchsten Anteilen.

Folgt man den wissenschaftlichen Studien - überwiegend aus Amerika - sind die CBD Anteile höher zu wichten. Innerhalb der CBD Anteile befinden sich Komponenten die im Mix die CB1 und CB 2 Rezeptoren derart stimmulieren können, dass Apoptose möglich wird, aber auch p53 könnte anspringen und COX 2 wird unterdrückt.
Das ist sehr beeindruckend.

Ich stelle deshalb diese Links nicht ein, weil sie sehr viel Molekular und Biomedizinisches Hintergrundwissen erfordern.

Auch ist es einer Überlegung wert, ob man selber die Pflanzen ziehen oder sich das schon fertige extrahierte Öl kaufen will. ( Kalt gepresst - wie Olivenöl - )
Natürlich setze ich voraus, das die Bezugsquellen eruiert und sauber sind.

@Harald
auch von mir noch einmal meinen Dank für alle Info's.

Wer den wissenschaftlichen Hintergrund der Wirkungsweise von CB 1 und CB 2 mit allen Wirkwegen sich erschließen möchte, kann mir gerne eine PN zukommen lassen.

Die sich neu abzeichnenden Wege für die Legalisierung ab mitte März 2016 von Cannabidiol in deutschen Apotheken muß erst abgewartet werden und dann natürlich die wichtigste Frage, handelt es sich um ein natürliches Extrakt oder wie Dronabinol um ein synthetisches Öl.

*NACHRICHTEN
Cannabis: ABDA begrüßt Gesetzentwurf
*Ärzte sollen in Zukunft Cannabis verordnen dürfen, wenn dies
medizinisch geboten ist. In einer Stellungnahme begrüßt die
ABDA  Bundesvereinigung Deutscher Apothekerverbände diese
Initiative von Hermann Gröhe (CDU). Der
Bundesgesundheitsminister hatte Anfang des Jahres den
Referentenentwurf des Gesetzes zur Änderung
betäubungsrechtlicher und anderer Vorschriften veröffentlicht. Die
Apotheker fordern schon seit geraumer Zeit eine Regelung für die
Verordnung von Cannabis durch die Ärzte.
Für den Präsidenten der Bundesapothekerkammer (BAK), Andreas Kiefer, ist die
Qualitätssicherung von zentraler Bedeutung. Wenn Patienten aus medizinischen Gründen
Cannabis als Arzneimittel anwendeten, dann müsse es aus der Apotheke kommen und eine
kontrollierte Qualität haben. Als verschreibungspflichtiges Arzneimittel müsste Cannabis dann
auch von den Krankenkassen erstattet werden.
In ihrer Stellungnahme weist die ABDA auch auf die Unterschiede zwischen verschiedenen
Cannabissorten hin. Deren Gehalt an Inhaltsstoffen könne deutlich variieren. Daher sollten
Ärzte bei der Verordnung von Cannabis Dosierung und Sorte auf dem Rezept angeben. Die
Apotheker werden deshalb Qualitätsanforderungen definieren und Empfehlungen zu
Darreichungsformen erstellen. Keine Option ist es für Apotheker, Cannabis zu therapeutischen
Zwecken zu rauchen. Dies sei nicht akzeptabel.
Nach der Vorstellung der Bundesregierung soll das Bundesinstitut für Arzneimittel und
Medizinprodukte (BfArM) künftig als Cannabisagentur fungieren. Die von den Cannabis-
Anbauern erzielte Ernte muss vollständig an die Agentur verkauft werden. Den geschätzten
Bedarf legt das BfArM fest. Produzenten brauchen eine Genehmigung für den Anbau. (dr)
09.02.2016 l PZ


@Karl, Kopf hoch für die 2. Xofigo, du wirst sehen, die Schmerzen nach Injektion sind nicht mehr vergleichbar als bei der 1. Spritze.

Herzlichen Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Hvielemi

Meine Behauptung, CBD sei nicht gut gegen Schmerzen
in Beitrag #24 war schlicht und einfach falsch. Richtig ist,
dass THC und CBD unterschiedliche Wirkungsbereiche haben,
die sich zumindest im Schmerzbereich übetschneiden:




Den Vortragsabend "Cannabis in der Medizin - des Teufels oder Wunderdroge"
vom 09.02.16 am KSSG war am reisserischen Titel gemessen trübes Mittelmass.
Die einzelnen Vorträge gingen nicht über diese Allgemeinplätze hinaus:



Aber immerhin wurde deutlich, dass sich keiner der Vortragenden, und damit wohl 
auch das Haus nicht, gegen Cannabis sträube. Statt Patienten mit Schulterzucken
hängenzulassen, scheint man durchaus bereit, die rechtlichen und bürokratischen
Hindernisse zu überwinden, um dem Patienten schliesslich doch noch zu dem
'Teufelszeug' zu verhelfen. Begeisterung war aber an dem ganzen Abend nicht
zu spüren, ausser einer bei einer MTA im Publikum, die Patienten betreut
während der Phase der Dosisfindung: 
Ja, man habe schon einigen Schmerzpatienten deutlich helfen können.

Na denn, ich hatte mir mehr erhofft...
Konrad


Ah, noch eine Folie sollte ich zeigen:



Zumindest hierzulande sollte CBD also mit weniger bürokratischem Aufwand
zu beschaffen sein. Dennoch scheint im Schmerzbereich zumeist THC
eingesetzt zu werden. Die direkten Pflanzenextrakte wenden die Doctores
nicht an, weil jeweils nicht klar ist, was wieviel drin ist. 
In der Hausapotheke wär das egal.

----------


## Harald_1933

> @Karl, Kopf hoch für die 2. Xofigo, du wirst sehen, die Schmerzen nach  Injektion sind nicht mehr vergleichbar als bei der 1. Spritze.


Lieber Hans-Jürgen,

es geht wohl um Dieter; und dem wünsche ich nach seinem abenteuerlichen Bericht in diesem Thread den erhofften Erfolg.

*"Man weiß selten, was Glück ist, aber man weiß meistens was Glück war"*
(Françoise Sagan)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> Wer den wissenschaftlichen Hintergrund der Wirkungsweise von CB 1 und CB 2 mit allen Wirkwegen sich erschließen möchte, ...


... bekommt hier ein paar Hinweise:








> Die sich neu abzeichnenden Wege für die Legalisierung ab mitte März 2016 von Cannabidiol in deutschen Apotheken muß erst abgewartet werden und dann natürlich die wichtigste Frage, handelt es sich um ein natürliches Extrakt oder wie Dronabinol um ein synthetisches Öl.


Das in D geplante Cannabidiol ist ein Pflanzenextrakt aus kontrolluertem Anbau.

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Harald,




> @Karl, Kopf hoch für die 2. Xofigo, du wirst sehen, die Schmerzen nach  Injektion sind nicht mehr vergleichbar als bei der 1. Spritze.


Ja, es ging um Dieterkarl,

da wir persönlichen Kontakt haben, habe ich die Anrede verkürzt und hier wahrscheinlich die Zuordnung erschwert.
Also, besser ist die komplette Anrede.

@Hvielemi
schön, dass du dir die Erkenntnisse erarbeitet und korrigiert hast.
Niemand hat hier den Oberlehrer gemacht oder dir vors Schienbein getreten. Geht doch.

Nach deiner sehr guten Einleitung und dem Anriss der beiden Rezeptoren in der Grafik zur Immunzelle wird es eigentlich jetzt erst richtig spannend.
Was geschieht denn jetzt innerhalb der Immunzelle bei Cannabidiol?

Hans-J.

*Unser Immunsystem ist wie eine Wundertüte, wobei leider unsere derzeitige Schulmedizin nur die Verpackung zur Kenntnis nimmt. Der Inhalt bleibt ein Rätsel mit sieben Siegel. Oder?
*

----------


## Dieterkarl

Ein freundliches Hallo erstmal,

ja, natürlich kann das ein kleines Abenteuer werden, aber das ist absolut kontrollierbar und hat eben so gut wie keine Nebenwirkungen. Einzig der Aufwand könnte sich eventuell nicht lohnen.

@ Lieber Harald,

Zunächst danke für die vielen informativen Links und die guten Wünsche, die ich mal auf meine Xofigo-Therapie und mein Abenteuer beziehe! Auch den Zitat ist gut. Hermann Hesse sagte mal:„Wenn man im Paradies war, merkt man erst, wenn man draussen ist“, eine Lebensweisheit, die sich für mich und viele andere immer mal wieder bewahrheitet hat! ;-)

@ lieber Konrad,
vielen Dank für die weiteren Infos und die wichtige Klarstellung zur Beschaffenheit von Dronabidol. Diesem zwar natürlichen Öl fehlen einige für uns vielleicht wichtige Wirrkstoffe.
Bisher sind ja von den über 70 verschiednen Wirkstoffen von Cannabis erst sehr wenige wirklich erforscht. So weiß man, und das ist ja der Grund warum die Schulmedizin und auch die Gesetzgebung das Kraut Jahrzehnte lang verteufelt hat, darüber recht wenig. Das wird ja, jetzt wie ich hoffe in Windeseile nachgeholt ist aber in Anbetracht der vielen Inhaltsstoffe und deren Wirkung auch in Kombination untereinander bestimmt nicht mal eben gemacht. So wird es bestimmt noch einige Zeit dauern, diese Wirkstoffe nach Apothekenstandard kontrolliert zu verschreiben.

@ last not least: lieber Hans-Jürgen,
wegen der nicht beantworteten Mail mach dir keinen Stress. Wir alle haben ja noch ein Leben neben dem Dialog hier in diesem Forum und das ist auch gut so. Über die Beweggründe deines „Schmunzelns“ hab ich mir hier schon einen Reim gemacht! :-) 
Schon vor ca. 3 Jahren, als meine Mutter mit einem unheilbaren Gehirntumor erst zu Hause, dann im Hospiz danieder lag, war ich angefangen, mich über die medizinischen Möglichkeiten von Cannabis zu informieren. Habe aber dummerweise nicht den Mut gehabt, damit in meiner Familie vorstellig zu werden. Jetzt vor einigen Wochen habe ich dann gelesen, dass gerade für ihre Tumorart (fibriformes Muster nicht verkapselt) mit Cannabis sogar schon Heilungserfolge erzielt wurden.
Was meinst du bitte mit deiner Anmerkung „(kein Pflanzbau)“?
Welche der vielen Sorten nun tatsächlich die optimale Konstellation CBD/THC besitzt gilt es heraus zu finden. Da wäre dein Wissen in Sachen Biomedizin und das vieler Anderer hier auch ruhig öffentlich gepostet von Vorteil! (was einer nicht schafft, fällt vielen leicht!) Oder sollen wir einen Arbeitsgruppe gründen? :-) Hier, auf dem vom Harald eingestellten Link findet man schon viele Sorten mit der genauen Zusammensetzung der Wirkstoffe CBD/THC und auch CBN, was immer  auch dieser Wirkstoff für uns eine Bedeutung haben kann. Um die Outdoor-Züchtung anzugehen, ist einen Anzucht der Samen in den nächsten Wochen angesagt, um optimal die Sommersonne auszunutzen. Die anschließende Verarbeitung, kalt gepresst  oder nachher von Dr. Rick Simpson, kann sollte man dann als nächstes überlegen.

Freue mich über viele weitere spannende Beiträge zu diesem Thema!

Beste Grüße an alle hier aus dem heute leider trüben Münsterland!

Dieter

P.S. Heiße tatsächlich mit erstem Namen Dieter. Dieser war hier bei Anmeldung schon besetzt, so habe ich meinen zweiten Namen Karl (so hieß mein Patenonkel) einfach dazu genommen.Kann aber mit beiden Anreden durchaus leben solange ich nicht Didi genannt werde! :-)

----------


## Harald_1933

*Ergänzung*

Für die Experten zum Nachlesen:

http://www.biospektrum.de/blatt/d_bs_pdf&_id=1036455

http://www.was-die-massenmedien-vers...nnabinoide.pdf

https://www.dasgehirn.info/entdecken...nabinoide-6706

http://www.drogenring.org/tantin/canna/cannabis2.htm

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannabinoid_receptor

Es wird wohl eine endless story.

*"Dem Manne, der die Geige baute, dank allein der Klang"*
(Friedrich II - König von Preußen)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> @Hvielemi
> ... Nach deiner sehr guten Einleitung und dem Anriss der beiden Rezeptoren in der Grafik zur Immunzelle wird es eigentlich jetzt erst richtig spannend.
> Was geschieht denn jetzt innerhalb der Immunzelle bei Cannabidiol?*
> *


Ach, lieber Hans
Ich hab mir keine "Erkenntnisse erarbeitet", sondern an einem
seichten Vortragsabend teilgenommen, an dem nichts neues kam
zu dem, was mich interessiert:
Hilft Cannabis oder ein Bestandteil davon gegen meine kleineren 
medizinischen Probleme? 
Oder gar gegen den Krebs?

Natürlich ist es spannend, was mit den Rezeptoren Cannabis(CB)1 und 2
in der Zelle passiere. Aber ich bin Patient und stelle fest, die modernste
und höchstentwickelte Medizin auf diesem Planeten kann mir nicht gegen
Blasenkrämpfe helfen, die mich seit Jahrzehnten immer mal wieder
quälen, oder jetzt grad huste ich seit fünf Monaten. Nach Lungenfunktionstest,
Asthmaprovokationstest und 24-Stunden-PH-Messung in der Luftröhre 
bekomm ich _Voltaren_ verschrieben! _Diclofenac_!, in Spanien 50 Stück 1.50,
rezeptfrei zu haben. Unsere Grosseltern hätten zum Fläschchen mit
Cannabidtinktur gegriffen und wohl bessere Ergebnisse erzielt.
Ohne "CB1 und CB2".

Das* Cannabis-Problem* liegt nicht in hochgelehrtem Immunblala, sondern darin, 
dass Kamillentee halt nichts nützt und ein anderes simples Hausmittelchen von früher 
nicht mehr zu haben ist. 

Ob's nützt, könnte man ausprobieren, ganz wie Malte.


Let the good times roll!
Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

Mal eine Alternative zu Dronabinol

Was ist denn mit dem Wirkstoff Lapatinib und Trastuzumab, wenn man die beiden  zusammen nehmen würde.
Das wäre doch eine Kanone gegen Krebs . . .
Auch die schmerzstillende Wirkung und der Rausch wären vorhanden.

Sorry, dass ich mich einmische.
Seit den ich betroffen bin, suche ich gelegentlich im www.  auch nach einer Heilung.
Da lese ich u.a. gerne einmal Berichte aus Australien, USA und Ägypten.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## LowRoad

> Was ist denn mit dem Wirkstoff Lapatinib und Trastuzumab...


Hi Hartmut,
ist das nicht eher was für HER2 positive Brustkrebssituationen? Bei PCA ziemlich ungewöhnlich!?

----------


## Hartmut S

> ist das nicht eher was für HER2 positive Brustkrebssituationen? Bei PCA ziemlich ungewöhnlich!?


*ja,* das ist richtig*!*
Aber helfen nicht auch viele Medikamente gegen Prostatakrebs die bereits seit Jahren in der Brust-Therapie verwendet wurden?
Die Mediziner wundern sich immer wieder. . . . .

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## LowRoad

JA, das gibt es manchmal. Bei PCA mit HER-2 Expression gab es insgesamt 3 Studien mit Trastuzumab bei HER-2 positivem PCA *"with a PSA response rate of 0%"* Ich glaube, das gibt nichts her!

----------


## Hans-J.

Vielleicht sollte irgendeiner - Malte ist in Bad Berka - einen Thread aufmachen mit *Cannabidiol,* denn darauf und die Wirkmechanismen zielen ja neuere Erkenntnisse für die Tumortherapie ab.

Hier habe ich - um ehrlich zu sein - keine Lust mehr. Habe auch Probleme, mit dem neuen Windows 10 xyc PDF's hier reinzukriegen.

Gruss und tschüss
Hans-J.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Vielleicht sollte irgendeiner - Malte ist in Bad Berka - einen Thread aufmachen mit *Cannabidiol,* denn darauf und die Wirkmechanismen zielen ja neuere Erkenntnisse für die Tumortherapie ab.


Nur zu, lieber Hans
Ein neues Thema ist innert Sekunden geöffnet. 
Ich trag dann vielleicht noch ein paar Folien bei von diesem Cannabis-Abend am KSSG,
wenn die grad in den Zusammenhang passen. Euphorisch bin ich aber nicht.




> Lieber Konrad, warum bist du so böse?


Ach Hartmut,
ist Dir nicht aufgefallen, dass ich mit Hvielemi unterschrieben hatte, mit H!?

Zur Sache:
Gleich zwei Medikamente, die monatlich tausende Franken kosten,
als Ersatz vorzuschlagen für ein billiges Kraut, war doch wohl als
Blödelei gedacht?
Viel einfacher wäre, deinen Garten zuzupflanzen und das Kraut
im Couverts an Malte und Andere die es brauchen, zu verschicken.
Aber -Zack- schnappen schon die Handschellen zu!
DAS muss geändert werden. Wenn es manchen Patienten
am KSSG hilft, hilft das Kraut auch anderswo. So giftig ist das
Zeug nicht, dass man es nicht im Selbstversuch dosieren könnte.

Die Politik ist gefragt, aber wenn Leuts SVP und AfD wählen,
wird da erst mal gar nix liberalisiert.
Also doch besser Rotwein.

Konrad


Grad eben in den Nachrichten:
Die Stadt Bern will Cannabis an 1'000 Bürger abgeben.
Studienweise "Kiffer aller Couleur" sauberes Kraut in Apotheken 
bekommen. Auch Genf und Zürich legen solche Projekte auf.
Wenn's der Kiffer bekommt, muss es doch auch dem
Schmerzpatienten zugänglich sein!

----------


## meni.li.

hallo Hartmut, zu deiner Frage :
*Alternative*

"Mal eine Alternative zu Dronabinol

Was ist denn mit dem Wirkstoff Lapatinib und Trastuzumab, wenn man die beiden zusammen nehmen würde.
Das wäre doch eine Kanone gegen Krebs . . .
Auch die schmerzstillende Wirkung und der Rausch wären vorhanden."
..................................................  ..................................................  .....

wenn man sich auf Her 2 neu testen lassen will:

*Die standardisierte Untersuchung findet immunhistologisch (IHC) mit einer Graduierung von 0 bis 3 + statt. Die FISH - Technik (Fluoresznz in situ Hybridisierung) ermöglicht den Nachweis auf der DNA-Ebene. Diese Methode ist aufwändiger, aber hat wegen der Stabilität der DNA der Vorteil, sowohl aus dem Blut sowie vitalem Tumorgewebe oder aus paraffineingebettenten Proben anwendbar zu sein.
Ganzer Artikel:

*http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...F6rpertherapie
*
**( VON WERNER RÖSSLER)**

Und wenn man dann positiv ist:
Lapatinib (*Tyrosinkinase-Inhibitor )
 Es ist zur Behandlung von Patientinnen mit HER2/neu positivem Brustkrebs(_Mammakarzinom) geeignet, wenn die Krebszellen vermehrt die Rezeptoren Erb1 (EGFR) und Erb2 (HER2/neu) auf ihrer Oberfläche ausbilden (exprimieren),
_*Trastuzumab:
*Trastuzumab bindet an den epidermalen WachstumsfaktorrezeptorHER2/neu (Humaner Epidermaler Wachstumsfaktor Rezeptor) auf der Zelloberfläche von Krebszellen, wodurch deren Wachstum gehemmt wird.*

*Bei Brustkrebs :
Trastuzumab kann auch in Kombination mit dem monoklonalen AntikörperPertuzumab und Docetaxel verabreicht werden.

*Ich kann mich noch erinnern das vor Jahren in Erlangen an der Uni  eine Studie unter der Leitung von:
**PD Dr*. med. Peter J. *Goebell**
 mit (Her 2 neu positiv)* *bei Prostatakrebs* * lief und einige wenige gut darauf ansprachen.

**P.S.
* HER2/neu stimuliert die Zellproliferation über den RAS-MAP-Kinase-Weg und hemmt den programmierten Zelltod (Apoptose) über den mTOR-Signalweg.[1][2]*

klausi




*

----------


## LowRoad

*Klausi,*
HER-2 Expression in Prostatakrebsgewebe ist nicht unüblich, wurde auch mir bescheinigt. Vor etwa 15 Jahren, in der dunklen Zeit der Prostatakrebstherapien, hat man natürlich auch versucht, ob eine Behandlung mit HER-2 TKIs erfolgreich wäre.

Beispielhaft möchte ich hier auf eine *Studie von de Bono aus dem Jahr 2007* hinweisen:




> *Conclusion*
> Pertuzumab [Pertuzumab and Trastuzumab bind to different epitopes of the HER2 extracellular domain] *has no clinically significant single-agent activity in castrate patients with HRPC* at either of the tested dose levels. This may reflect the continued presence of significant levels of intraprostatic androgen driving androgen receptor signaling.


Ein paar Ansprecher haben wir auch immer im Placebo-Arm, das sollte man nicht überbewerten. Ansprechen, bedeutet auch nicht unbedingt Lebenszeitverlängerung.

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo LowRoad  und meni.li. ,

Vielen Dank für die informativen, umfangreichen Texte, Links!
Ich werde sicherlich etwas mehr Zeit benötigen, um alles einigermaßen zu Verstehen.
Mir war nicht bekannt, dass diese Medikamente so sehr teuer sind, daher ist wohl auch meine Überschrift Alternative zu  . . .  nicht sehr gelungen.

Gruss
hartmut

lieben gruss an manfred, konrad und harald

----------


## RalfDm

Ich habe jetzt 16 Beiträge gelöscht, die mit dem Thema des threads nichts zu tun hatten.

Ralf

----------


## LowRoad

Für die, die sich da mal richtig einarbeiten wollen, also über dieses Laienhafte Rumfabulieren hinaus, sei ein Artikel aus dem BJP (British Journal of Pharmacology) angeraten:

*Non-THC cannabinoids inhibit prostate carcinoma growth in vitro and in vivo: pro-apoptotic effects and underlying mechanisms
*

----------


## Hartmut S

Obwohl mich das Thema interessiert, muss ich mich hier etwas zurückhalten, weil mir leider immer noch das Fachwissen fehlt.

Heißt es, dass Cannabis nur kurzfristig hilft?
Aber in Verbindung mit Bicalutamid durchaus ein Teil der Zellen zerstört?

Sorry für die unqualifizierte Frage!
Auch wenn es mir zurzeit noch gut geht, möchte ich gerne etwas mehr über meine Krankheit erfahren.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> Heißt es, dass Cannabis nur kurzfristig hilft?
> Aber in Verbindung mit Bicalutamid durchaus ein Teil der Zellen zerstört


Das heisst, dass sowohl in der Petrischale (Zellkultur), als auch in Mäusen oder anderen Modellen
Cannabis zusammen mit Bicalutamid derart gewirkt habe, dass die _Autoren_ meinen, ihre
Daten könnten eine Studie an Menschen rechtfertigen.




> These data support the clinical testing of CBD against prostate carcinoma.
> (Diese Daten unterstützen Klinische Versuche mit CBD gegen Prostatakrebs)


2012 war das. 
Weitere Studien? 
Nö!
Da bleibt nur der Selbsversuch.
Ein paar Tage länger bis zur Kastrationsresistenz?
Das würde so diffus bleiben wie Granatapfelextrakt, Broccolisprossen und Curcuma.
Weil man keinen Vergleich zum Placebo hat, bliebe nur, daran zu glauben, 
oder eben nicht. Wer gerne Autofährt sollte sich zudem überlegen:
Führerschein oder vielleicht k/eine Wirkung?

Kräuter sind aber nicht von vornherein unnütz: 
Für einen modifizierten Eibenextrakt liegen so deutliche Zahlen vor,
das viele von uns das bekommen, manche sogar mit Erfolg.
Und dass CBD gegen Dauerschmerzen und Krämpfe wirken kann,
 ist zwar weitum akzeptiert (siehe Vortragsfolien oben), 
aber eben (noch?) nicht in Studien bewiesen.

Nichts genaues weiss man nicht.
Konrad



PS:
ich hab mir grad bei meiner Gewährsfrau "saubere Gräsli" bestellt.
Keine Ahnung was ich damit mache, ob und wann...

----------


## Hartmut S

> Zitat Konrad: da bleibt nur der Selbsversuch.


Ja, unter Aufsicht eines Arztes.
Versuchsmenschen sind wir ja irgendwo eine längere Zeit immer.




> Zitat Konrad: Das würde so diffus bleiben wie Granatapfelextrakt, Broccolisprossen und Curcuma.


Na ja, - Zu Curcuma gab es ja bereits einige positive Erkenntnisse.
Ich habe mich noch nicht getraut es zu schlucken, weil viele dieser NEM  die regelmäßigen PSA-Messungen verfälschen könnten.




> Zitat Konrad: ich hab mir grad bei meiner Gewährsfrau "saubere Gräsli" bestellt.
> Keine Ahnung was ich damit mache, ob und wann...


Das bereden wir dann später im Forum: Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen, weil das meiste wohl dort besser hinpasst.  :L&auml;cheln: 
So, nun frage ich nicht mehr, sonst drehen mir Malte, oder der/die Themenstarter(in) später noch den Hals um.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

*HANFJOURNAL.DE/Ausgabe#196/Mai 2016 kostenlos

*Beim Stadtbummel entdeckte ich heute vor einem Reformhaus in einem Prospektständer im Außenbereich die obige 24-seitige Broschüre in Zeitungsgrößenformat.

Man erfährt da schon einiges mehr als z.B. "Die optimale Decarboxylierung von THC und CBD durch Erhitzung."

Mich selbst interessiert das ganze Drumherum nicht. Für einige Forumsuser könnte es sinnvolle Informationen bieten

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

ach harald,

guck doch mal "Visite" - das magazin im norden.
bei uns im norden ist das zeugs schon lange salonfähig!
man weiss doch, das es die zellen  so angreift, dass die immunzellen tätig werden können.

warum habe ich nach 3 jahren noch PSA "nur" 0.76, obwohl ich aus der klinik mit 0.29 verabschiedet wurde. :L&auml;cheln: 
Auch ich liebe die alternative, solange es nicht um meinen fraß geht . . .meine fette milch und den fetten kaviar ( sorry, thunfisch) der von einigen Ärzten  verteufelt wird.

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Dieterkarl

Hallo zusammen!

schön, zu diesem Thema mal wieder hier zu lesen. Habe in der Zwischenzeit auch einige weitere Informationen gesammelt wie z.B. auch über die eigene Produktion von Öl, wie es der in der Szene legendäre Roger Simpson empfiehlt. Dazu auch, wie Harald oben erwähnt,  wissenschaftlich verfasste (?) Backgroundinfos, die ich allerdings nicht wirklich verstehen und werten kann. Die Naturwissenschaften werden wohl nie wirklich meine Heimat werden. ;-) Zudem ist das meiste auch auf englisch verfasst, also schon recht anspruchsvoll, wenn einem viele Fachtermini fehlen.

Nun, ich habe ja nicht nur gelesen sondern auch probiert! Seit knapp 3 Wochen nehme ich 3 x 3 Tropfen CBD-Öl und habe seitdem meine leichten, aber latenten Knochenschmerzen nicht mehr, bin positiver gelaunt, habe mehr Energie und fühle mich fast wie „ohne Krebs“. Da ich derzeit ja innerhalb einer Studie auch mit Zytiga und Xofigo bzw. randomisiert Kochsalzlösung therapiert werde, kann mein derzeitiges Wohlbefinden natürlich auch daraus resultieren. Am Montag hatte ich dann die vierte Gabe von Xofigo und seitdem spüre ich doch, wo meine Metas sitzen, vor allem im Becken – allerdings nicht so extrem, wie noch vor 4 Wochen!

Habe heute einige aktuelle Blutwerte telefonisch vorab erfragt. Nachdem mein PSA von Beginn der Therapie von 13,5 auf 23,25 gestiegen war, ist er jetzt auf 22,54 gesunken. Klar, nicht die Welt, aber der Anstieg ist zumindest gebremst. Alle andern Werte sind bestens: Die alkalische Phosphatase von 180 auf 84 U/l gesunken und der LDH mit 114 U/l jetzt sogar eher zu niedrig! Nun spannend wird es beim nächsten Termin mit Bild gebender Diagnostik in 4 Wochen.

Ach ja, und meine Planzen, die ich mir aus den bestellten Samen ziehe, gedeihen nach Anfangsschwierigkeiten jetzt auch recht gut! :-) Eine spezielle Sorte mit 50% THC und 50% CBD sowie mit reichlich Säureanteilen (CBDA+THCA). Eine Empfehlung eines niederländischen Onlineshops. „Probieren geht über studieren“ sagt man hier im Münsterland.

Morgen gibt es übrigens eine spannende Sendung auf 3sat zu diesem Thema. Anschließend noch eine Diskussionsrunde. Die Sendung ist eine Wiederholung aus dem Januar diesen Jahres. Wer interessiert ist und die erste verpasst hat, sollte sich die unbedingt ansehen. Da zeigt ein israelischer Wissenschaftler z.B. Petrischalen mit PC-Zellen, auf denen 3 verschiedene Cannabissorten auf Ihre Wirkung untersucht wurden. Eine Sorte hat alle Zellen komplett in die Apoptose geführt! Wenn ich nur wüste, welche Sorte ....

Nun denn, auch heute ist Cannabis noch ein heikles, grenzwertiges Thema, aber mit etwas Glück und vor allem wichtigen Infos dazu eine Chance, abseits von HT- und Chemotherapien wertvolle Zeit zu gewinnen. Und, so langsam bemüht sich die akademische und Pharma affine Wissenschaft, die Versäumnisse der Vergangenheit aufzuholen.

beste Grüße

Dieter

----------


## HGROES

Hier der Link 3sat.online: http://www.3sat.de/mediathek/?mode=play&obj=56820

Gruss Horst Günter

----------


## Thea12

die Sendung ist Toll!
mein Mann nimmt auch CannabisÖl seit Januar - zu Beginn 3 Tropfen morgens und abends. seit wir von den Metastasen wissen haben wir die Dosis erhöht. 
So richtig traue ich es mir gar nicht zu schreiben...das Öl ist ja leider nicht erlaubt.
darüber zu sprechen stößt leider bei vielen auf Unverständnis.

gerade deshalb sollten alle die Sendung einmal anschauen!!
LG Thea

----------

